# What else can I get?



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

We've been on raw now for around 6 months. We've had great success introducing everything, no problems with loose stools or sickness or anything. I would like to feed even more variety, so would love some advice on other things I can order from the butcher. I don't want to come accross as a muppet at the butchers, so thought I would ask here first. This is what I currently feed.

Chicken carcasses, chicken quarters occasionally
Turkey necks
Various fish (tinned and whole)
Pork ribs (occasionally) pork heart
Beef heart
Liver (once a week)
Tripe
Coconut oil or salmon oil

I've been careful to add the organ meat very slowly and gradually and also added the muscle meat gradually, so as not to upset them. I used to feed veg every week, but have stopped that for the moment, as it's a bit time consuming.
What else can I get from a butcher that's not too expensive?

Rabbit (can you get bits of rabbit from a butcher)? Is that a stupid question? 
Lamb (what bits of lamb could I get)?

Anything else that I could get?

Thanks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sure you could get lamb scraps from a butcher. 
Rabbit would be pretty small in parts, so you would probably be better to just get whole ones.

What about emu? Could you get any of that?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you feeding any other organs aside from liver? Try to get some beef kidney, and if you can, spleen and/or pancreas. Would your butcher be able to save you any lung? I feed lung as a muscle meat and not an organ. Also see if you can get trachea or gullet.

For lamb, I feed lamb heart and lamb ribs. Not sure if your butcher would have lamb or not, might as well ask!

Here in the US, butchers typically don’t have rabbits. I look for rabbits on Craig’s List and buy them from individuals raising them for meat. I feed the entire rabbit minus the intestines. My dogs love crunching through rabbit heads. And the rest of the rabbit I just cut into about three portions for three different meals. 

You can also feed raw eggs with shell.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Lamb scraps is good, I'll ask for that and see what they give me. I don't mind paying for it, but I don't want to be paying through the nose for it.
I'm in the UK, so we've got less choice here for animals I think.
I would love to get a whole rabbit and chop it up myself, but I don't think I could. I'm not in that place yet. :redface:
I'm impressed with myself portioning up hearts, but to chop up something with fur and a head. If it was headless and skinned, then possibly I could bring myself to portion it up or maybe see if the dogs would eat it whole. The problem with Demi is, she puts on weight very easily, so her portion sizes are a lot less than Codie the collies.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

shellbell said:


> Are you feeding any other organs aside from liver? Try to get some beef kidney, and if you can, spleen and/or pancreas. Would your butcher be able to save you any lung? I feed lung as a muscle meat and not an organ. Also see if you can get trachea or gullet.
> 
> For lamb, I feed lamb heart and lamb ribs. Not sure if your butcher would have lamb or not, might as well ask!
> 
> ...


Not done kidney yet, but that would be no problem to get. Lung, trachea and gullet. Great, those should be cheap enough I would think. I really want to get to the stage where I can chop something up myself (like a rabbit).


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

```

```
Definitely try to get lung. It's the cheapest meat I can get.

I can get beef and pork lung for $0.65 per lb, lamb and goat lung for $1.10 per pound.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Brilliant. I'm writing down a list. I e-mail them every Monday with my order, so next Monday I'll be adding some of this and see what I get. 
I hadn't realised lung was classed as a muscle meat until I posted this thread, so that's me learned something again.:smile:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tracy said:


> Brilliant. I'm writing down a list. I e-mail them every Monday with my order, so next Monday I'll be adding some of this and see what I get.
> I hadn't realised lung was classed as a muscle meat until I posted this thread, so that's me learned something again.:smile:


It is pretty rich, so intro slowly....


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I definately will. Thanks. 

They'll be no squits in this house.:lol:


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I was going to suggest kidney, but it looks like someone beat me to the punch. When I was feeding raw, that was my dog's favorite part. He would inhale the whole kidney first on 'kidney day'


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Tracy said:


> Lamb scraps is good, I'll ask for that and see what they give me. I don't mind paying for it, but I don't want to be paying through the nose for it.
> I'm in the UK, so we've got less choice here for animals I think.
> I would love to get a whole rabbit and chop it up myself, but I don't think I could. I'm not in that place yet. :redface:
> I'm impressed with myself portioning up hearts, but to chop up something with fur and a head. If it was headless and skinned, then possibly I could bring myself to portion it up or maybe see if the dogs would eat it whole. The problem with Demi is, she puts on weight very easily, so her portion sizes are a lot less than Codie the collies.


We have all the same animals to choose from (more or less) it's just finding them 

I get rabbits from a hunter and a whole large rabbit for £1

I give different parts from:

chicken
turkey
lamb
pork
beef
rabbit
duck
pheasent 
venison
fish
goat
squirrel

I give all parts of them above apart from large weight baring bones but everything i give including heads


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Tracy, would there be a pet food supplier near you where you can get horsemeat? I have one about 30 mins drive from here although they also deliver to my town and I get horse, already cut into large chunks and frozen quite cheaply.
What about duck, pheasant (although they might be expensive in UK).
Asian shops would probably sell goat or goat scraps, maybe a Halal butcher?
Pig or half pigs head are good too, definitely feed outside and you don't have to do anything with those, Stanley loves those and very cheap about a quid for half a head. Don't worry they leave the teeth but particularly like the brains, eyeball and snout and then all that lovely meat from the cheeks if you can get over the 'ick' factor.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. So much choice. 

The ick factor is still a thing for me, heads especially.:redface: I know they're dead, but I feel guilty. I'm not a veggy or anything, in fact I love meat, but struggle when I can see their faces. Oh dear.

I've got an even bigger list now, so will see what I can get hold of. 

I can't believe how easy feeding raw actually is. I will get less icky I'm sure.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

pogo said:


> We have all the same animals to choose from (more or less) it's just finding them
> 
> I get rabbits from a hunter and a whole large rabbit for £1
> 
> ...


How do you get hold of squirrel?


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Tracy said:


> How do you get hold of squirrel?


Erm road kill  or the boys get their own dinner......


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

pogo said:


> Erm road kill  or the boys get their own dinner......


Ha ha. Of course.

I bet your guys love chasing their dinner. Mine sit and watch them climb the trees.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

Possibly repeating what's already been said buy my butcher sells me the following:

lamb ribs
pork ribs
belly pork (have stopped feeding this though, it's very fatty)
lamb heart
beef tongue
beef heart
kidney
liver
pigs trotters
rabbits (whole but he chops them in half for me)

I've also just been pointed in the direction of a new (ish) supplier who I'm ordering lamb ribs, lamb necks, rabbits and venison chunks from... they're really reasonable. Do you want the website? :smile:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Possibly repeating what's already been said buy my butcher sells me the following:
> 
> lamb ribs
> pork ribs
> ...


Oh, yes please.:thumb:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Tracy said:


> How do you get hold of squirrel?


We have used one of our .22s to get squirrel right out of the tree. But, they are tiny once they are skinned/gutted and none of ours were too real thrilled with them either. So now we don't even bother with squirrel.


----------

